# New Lacey pups!



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wanted to share a picture of Windfall's latest babies...two beautiful boys sired by none other than the forum's own Bailey, THE California Star! Both pups are doing terrific and we have our fingers crossed that they turn out as beautiful as their daddy!

Thank you to Karen for letting us use her gorgeous boy!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - they are sooo cute! Picked out names yet?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - absolutely darling Diane. What fun two nearly twin boys. Just the amount of white on the back looks a bit different.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable Diane! Congrats to you and your stunning boys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Diane, they're bound to be beauties. They look so chubby and healthy (poo poo poo). I'm looking forward to watching them grow up.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Handsome boys! Congratulatoins!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What little cuties!! Congrats!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely perfect beautiful boys!!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I love little boys. They are precious!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh are they handsome!!! what great markings... IWAP!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, they are GORGEOUS! I love their color!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

So cute! they are so very tiny

Tammy


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I am really thrilled with these pups....I am definitely going to keep one here if they turn out. Too early to tell! 

That one boy with the white on him was half a pound when he was born! Poor Lacey, it took two vets and a lot of lube to get him out...I wasn't sure he was going to make it. Thankfully, everyone is doing great and they are growing like weeds...I can't wait for their eyes to open! I know that I am not the greatest with puppy pictures (with so many puppies here, it was hard enough just to keep everyone clean and entertained! LOL), but these boys are both very special so I will definitely keep the thread updated with pics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Diane how cute. One for you and one for me, how lucky are we!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new handsome boys.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*How about an update Diane? I know you are busy but please.*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The two new baby boys are ADORABLE! :kiss:
Congrats!:baby::baby:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhhh they are just gorgeous!! 
Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS!! BAILEY OFFSPRING - I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Diane...waiting for updates....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Diane!! I missed the announcement, but I see you're about due for new pics anyway, so good timing. LOL 

They are adorable!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin1: Aweeeeeeeeeeee! Aren't they precious!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How about an update? PLEASE


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not sure I should be doing this, but since her Diane's website is public I guess it is ok... look what I found this morning on a fit of IWAP?

http://www.windfallhavanese.com/puppies.html

what a cutie patootie. But yes Diane where are all those other pups-- certainly you have pictures


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, they are darling.. IWAP too, but not yet.  LOL


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Missy said:


> not sure I should be doing this, but since her Diane's website is public I guess it is ok... look what I found this morning on a fit of IWAP?
> 
> http://www.windfallhavanese.com/puppies.html
> 
> what a cutie patootie. But yes Diane where are all those other pups-- certainly you have pictures


*YES it is ADORABLE! IWAP also. I was visiting Diane's web site also and saw him/her and the IWAP hit hard yet again. I am hoping to visit Diane while I am in Chicago next week if schedules are compatable and she will let me and my family come.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ah Katrina, if you do go, and she still has puppies, will you snatch me a little girl? (nothing like the talk of puppy snatching to get a breeder to tune into a thread---LOL)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> not sure I should be doing this, but since her Diane's website is public I guess it is ok... look what I found this morning on a fit of IWAP?
> 
> http://www.windfallhavanese.com/puppies.html
> 
> what a cutie patootie. But yes Diane where are all those other pups-- certainly you have pictures


It's because of photos like that that I wound up with two boys. He is one cute puppy. I can almost feel him in my arms.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is soooo adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear, that little guy is precious. You should not have posted that link...even though I've got a puppy...IWAP (I want another puppy)!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you scroll down the page on that link, there is a dog named Alley. I think she looks so much like Bodie.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posting that link was just pure evil. What a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I have a large purse I think I will take so I can fill-er up at Diane's* :evil:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL! You guys are too funny! I hate to disappoint anyone, but I am happy to report that Simon (sable puppy on my site) officially has a home! His first home fell thru due to an illness in the family and I have been debating whether to just keep him and show him or place him as a companion. A great home popped up and he will be with his new family next weekend! 

I will have to post updated pics with the boys....they are just as gorgeous as their daddy! One in particular is really growing on me...I think I am succumbing to IWAP!!! LOL!!! 

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> LOL!
> Pics tomorrow!


YAY!!!! can't wait.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Just a little tease! HEHE

P.S. Looks like I may be having a visitor next week!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

if I say Please real sweet and nice can I have one? PLEASE!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Missy I will try and steal these two I think they will fit in my big purse. Ha Ha I simply can not wait to see them. I am so excited. *


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great Katrina.... will you stop by Boston on your way home? payment will be in a plain brown wrapper.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

It's not nice to tease...


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW Diane!! They both are soo handsome!! Daddy Bailey can't wait to play with them next year in Chicago!!! Tell Lacey she did good!!

Hugs, Karen and Bailey


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

hedygs said:


> It's not nice to tease...


*Who's teasing?* ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What adorable little faces!! Great pics, Diane. Thanks soooooo much for 'teasing' us. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

ADorable puppies!
Can you tell me a little more about the "pish pad" that I see in the x-pen?
Where do you get it? Is it washable?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I keep checking for more pics on these sweeties. Pretty please.... 

I now see why so many people have IWAP in every message. Even in the pictures these guys steal your heart.


----------

